# Question



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

What is the average length of newborn pitbull puppies? Ive researched all over internet and cant find it. I also read that newborn pit pups weigh 3 to 4 pounds when there born but that seems like a lot! Whats the average weight of newborn pit pups?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no not 3-4 lbs, thats a big pup. Mine were weighed in oz for the 1st week , I cant remember what there birth wieghts were I would have to look for the note book where I kept that info. But not 3-4 lbs. length will also depend on the dog and who the parents are .


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help. The parents are both pure bred red nose pitbulls


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

red nose is just a color and doesnt tell me anything. Best to know the bloodlines, can you give some names off there papers? Cause APBT's can range in sizes so that doesnt even narrow it down , and then are they APBT or do they have bully blood? alot of people are confused on that as well. Reason why bloodline helps . have you had the ultrasound done yet? i think its suppose to be like day 51 -53 isnt it? the vet can tellyou how big the pups are and if there is concern if they look to big you can schedule a c section ahead of time.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes i will give u all the info when i get home im on from my phone right now cause we are out of town visitin family for newyears


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Please try to post your threads in the appropriate section. I moved this from the support and feedback section into the health section. The support section is for issues related to accounts, posting pics, etc.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok i will. Sorry


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> What is the average length of newborn pitbull puppies? Ive researched all over internet and cant find it. I also read that newborn pit pups weigh 3 to 4 pounds when there born but that seems like a lot! Whats the average weight of newborn pit pups?


there really is no average length to bank on.. Youll have all different sizes in there, from runt small to huge looking.. but half a pound ish,, not pounds!!!!!


----------

